
SigOpt (YC W15) raises $6.6M A led by a16z for Bayesian optimization platform - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/149411062311/we-raised-66-million-to-amplify-your-research
======
Zephyr314
Hello, I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt and I am happy to answer any
questions about the round or what we do.

More info from a16z on the round here:
[http://a16z.com/2016/08/24/sigopt/](http://a16z.com/2016/08/24/sigopt/)

More information about the research behind SigOpt here:
[https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

